# AF Hebraic Special Edition Torah



## Mayflower (Jun 9, 2009)

Our upcoming Torah release date

Thoughts ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Special Edition Torah at only $30 with 100s of footnotes and detailed commentary! by Simon Atlaf (An Ex-Muslim!!!)

Torah translated from the Hebrew received text preserved by the Masoretes of Israel plus some new found information added from the Hebrew. Original names of our forefathers restored. The true name of Israel restored. Moses is not called Moshe and Isaac is not called Yitzchak, we reveal the real names! We guarantee you will love this Torah so much that it will become your reference guide to all your future studies. 

This Torah is genuine Semitic with no anti-Semitic agendas and true names of YHWH and Yahushua rather than God and Lord which are false titles applied to false deities. 

Þ Torah that takes into consideration Brit Chadasha (NT) text prophetically.

Þ Hebrew words described for easier reading of Hebrew for slow learners of Hebrew, such as Mayim (waters), shamayim (heavens) and ahvot (fathers).

Þ 442 pages 

Þ footnotes in a different font have been put with easier reading in mind. 

Þ Showing you special raised letters that had special meanings and where they are in the Torah.

Þ Paleo vav restored as W. 

Þ Paleo YHWH’s name restored. Please Note the original name was in the most ancient pictographic script of Abrahuan or Hebrew.

Þ Prophetical passages heavily footnoted and shown.

Þ Islamic End-Times beast clearly elaborated and the Muslim country names that exist in the Torah revealed by modern names.

Þ End-Times beast maps at the end a must see! 

Þ Easier layout to read for the eyes.

Þ Two House compliant and revealing the Patriarchal lifestyle of our forefathers hidden from many.

Þ The True Name of Yahushua restored in our Brit Chadasha (NT) translation.

Þ Weekly Shabbat Torah, Haftarah and Brit Chadasha selected readings.

Þ The Renewed Covenant revealed in the Torah, which was given to Moses and where it ties in with the Brit Chadasha.

Þ Whoever heard of a Torah that explains the brit chadasha (NT) words, this one does.

Þ Scrolls of the Brit Chadasha (NT) translation arranged in ancient first century order.

Þ Some key Hebrew terms and a short glossary to help the new beginner learn Hebrew.

Þ Missing portions of scripture, such as Psalm 151 restored.

Þ A missing book of Moses (historical) added back, "last instructions to Joshua."

Þ A Torah that shows YHWH only has a covenant with Yisrael, very Jewish friendly, good for giving to the Jewish people.

Þ Hebrew terms and idioms restored that hide so much text and its meanings.

Þ New Dead Sea Scrolls Recovered and restored! 

Þ Priced for people to be able to enjoy the words of YHWH and not be left out, we challenge you will not find such a rich Torah anywhere else!!! This will the purchase you want to make.

Þ To Order write to [email protected] or simply reserve your order on the pay buttons above


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 9, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Our upcoming Torah release date
> 
> Thoughts ?



Not sure what purpose it serves except to be a receptacle for $30. Wouldn't waste my money or the time to read it.


----------



## Grymir (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool!

-----Added 6/10/2009 at 04:56:45 EST-----

As in a Torah for believers in Jesus...

...but it also seems they are trying to distance themselves from modernism and trying to get to the roots.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2009)

Lost portions of Scripture (Psalm 151)? I'd save my money.


----------



## KSon (Jun 10, 2009)

*If you desire to go deeper in your relationship with YHWH or desire to live a full and prosperous life, AF Torah is a must read for you.*

Lost portions of Scripture and, apparently, Kenneth Copeland on the Advisory Board, I'd pass as well.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 10, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Cool!
> 
> -----Added 6/10/2009 at 04:56:45 EST-----
> 
> As in a Torah for believers in Jesus...



But we have the Torah already, so I'm not sure what this one gains us when we've already got it. Besides, the one these guys are selling is full of their kooky Messianic notes and "added" material. 



> ...but it also seems they are trying to distance themselves from modernism and trying to get to the roots.



I guess I have a totally different read on these guys... they are definitely WAY out off the deep end


----------



## Grymir (Jun 10, 2009)

The above is true, but as a King Jimmy guy, if I was using Hebrew, I'd use the Masoretic text. I've seen alot of NIV type torah's lately, and this one struck me as the ESV of torah's.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 10, 2009)

Grymir said:


> The above is true, but as a King Jimmy guy, if I was using Hebrew, I'd use the Masoretic text. I've seen alot of NIV type torah's lately, and this one struck me as the ESV of torah's.



But who needs a Torah? You've got it already in your AV1611, without the silly Messianic notes.


----------

